# Fashionphile is selling this FAKE I returned!!



## gettinpurseonal

I  purchased this bag from Fashionphile but to my great disappointment discovered it was fake. I sent detailed photos, complained, and returned it and now they have relisted it! At an even higher price!!
More detailed photos to come


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Here are the photos I took:


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Here are comparisons with my real Paddington:


----------



## rainneday

Thank you for sharing this. Ugh, that's awful! What are they thinking!? Maybe they'll see your post and take down the item, we can only hope. I've purchased from them one time, my DH actually bought a scarf for me. The only issue that I had was that it was not marked as a sale scarf on their site, when it was in fact from a sale (Hermes), we saw the faded "S" on the tag upon unboxing it. This bag goes beyond omitting a small detail. Wow.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I had lengthy discussions with them about this bag and emailed them very detailed photos. They know the bag is fake.

I am only posting this now because they blatantly ignored the lack of authenticity and are still trying to sell it.




rainneday said:


> Thank you for sharing this. Ugh, that's awful! What are they thinking!? Maybe they'll see your post and take down the item, we can only hope.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Please read this link.  I bought a bag from Fashionphile that turned out to be fake, I called them, emailed them, sent it back, and they are still trying to resell it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fashionphile-is-selling-this-fake-i-returned.1002672/


----------



## rainneday

gettinpurseonal said:


> I had lengthy discussions with them about this bag and emailed them very detailed photos. They know the bag is fake.
> 
> I am only posting this now because they blatantly ignored the lack of authenticity and are still trying to sell it.



Incredible!!! And so disappointing. You did more than your job, wth is wrong with them?


----------



## LemonDrop

Wow. Good info. Says a lot that they know and are just like “oh well”.


----------



## victoroliveira

gettinpurseonal said:


> I had lengthy discussions with them about this bag and emailed them very detailed photos. They know the bag is fake.
> 
> I am only posting this now because they blatantly ignored the lack of authenticity and are still trying to sell it.



I was watching a video from a youtuber complaining about the same thing. She's from Australia and had to even pay duties for her bag and then when she got it, was fake and completely different from the pictures in their website. 
She returned the bag but they didn't refund her duties, which was almost $500 and tried to give her a gift card to spend in the website with the same amount of the duties. LOL! After such a horrible experience i'm not sure if I would like to make another deal with them.


----------



## LemonDrop

Also. The paddington bag probably wouldn’t work in my life but your red one looks so smushy and soft. I seriously want to buy one just to curl up with on the couch and watch Netflix with. Your bag is to die.


----------



## tatertot

That's terrible! I would post it to their FB page with your pics and ask why they are selling a known fake. It's pretty blatant as well, hard to believe they missed that


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Don’t they have an account here? Maybe @ them
This is troubling, they have grown so much in the last couple years. Hopefully their authentication process isn’t going down hill.


----------



## Cismith

Awful.


----------



## Cismith

Actually, more than awful. Why? Because I’ve seen many others and have always wondered how they get away with it. Yet, when I’ve tried to call them out on it here....I got shut down. This bag is obvious....many aren’t. That’s what’s so awful.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I just purchased 3 Hermés @ about $11,000 apiece from them, not to mention all the Louis Vuitton’s, etc. You would think they made enough money off of me to go ahead and burn the $170 fake Chloe  (that’s how much it was priced when I bought it - beats me why they raised the price).


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Ahhhhh yes, that is why I bought the red one back long ago and just had to have another one in a lighter color. But I could tell the moment I opened the box something was off.



LemonDrop said:


> Also. The paddington bag probably wouldn’t work in my life but your red one looks so smushy and soft. I seriously want to buy one just to curl up with on the couch and watch Netflix with. Your bag is to die.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I should post pics showing the item #.
First is my account showing the item # at the bottom.
It says “cancelled” but I actually purchased it, received it, & returned it, as shown in the pic of the email.









Next is a pic if the item currently being sold with the same item #289540:


----------



## Cismith

gettinpurseonal said:


> I should post pics showing the item #.
> First is my account showing the item # at the bottom.
> It says “cancelled” but I actually purchased it, received it, & returned it, as shown in the pic of the email.
> 
> View attachment 4296900
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296902
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a pic if the item currently being sold with the same item #289540:
> 
> View attachment 4296901



I would never purchase an Hermès from them. Hopefully you know your Hermès inside and out.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Cismith said:


> I would never purchase an Hermès from them. Hopefully you know your Hermès inside and out.



Fortunately, there are people who are professional authenticators.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

For your viewing pleasure, here is my authentic puddle of Paddington:


----------



## CocoGlitter

I just looked on the website and couldnt find it, they must have seen this and took it down.


----------



## pretty_wommon

gettinpurseonal said:


> Here are comparisons with my real Paddington:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296614
> View attachment 4296615
> View attachment 4296616
> View attachment 4296617
> View attachment 4296618



Thank you so much for this post! We do need to be more careful about buying second hand these days. It's hard to trust even the biggest consignment/online shops. With the issues hounding the real real and what goes around comes around, and now this, it is scary. The only good thing about it is that there is a return option if you buy from these shops.

Thanks again! This is why I love this community.


----------



## Sparkletastic

This is crazy. I’m sos prey you got a fake but, I’m glad you knew the brand well enough to figure out that it’s fake. 

Now why they would repost is it beyond me. At minimum, it should have been flagged for a very close inspection by their best authenticators. 

This is why I encourage everyone to get educated on the bags they want and do TWO authentications when they buy preloved.  It’s a shame we can’t just buy from a “trusted” retailer without issue.


----------



## honolulu168

OMG, I bought two bags from them: Chanel and Dior. 
I hope they are authentic.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

CocoGlitter said:


> I just looked on the website and couldnt find it, they must have seen this and took it down.



It’s still up under the “Outlet” section.


----------



## Soniaa

Smh just when I had a change of heart and thought I can try to venture into the preowned world, I stumbled upon this thread. Was debating between brand new and used speedy to hopefully save few hundreds but now I've suddenly been reminded as to why I always preferred brand new. Good thing you were able to reassure yourself regarding authenticity...I have no idea how to differentiate between real and fake except when it comes to 1 of LV's items. Guess preowned market isn't for people like me. If I  want a replica I can just go to a replica place-at least I'll know that I'm paying for replica. Anywayss just wanted to say thanks for sharing and hope more people will share their experiences as well.


----------



## CocoGlitter

PrairieBagurl said:


> It’s still up under the “Outlet” section.
> 
> View attachment 4297180


Oh wow! Thats horrible! I searched the item number and nothing showed up. Definitely gonna think twice before purchasing from them again.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

It’s under their “Outlet” section. It’s still for sale. Someone posted a pic on the previous page. 



CocoGlitter said:


> Oh wow! Thats horrible! I searched the item number and nothing showed up. Definitely gonna think twice before purchasing from them again.


----------



## CocoGlitter

gettinpurseonal said:


> It’s under their “Outlet” section. It’s still for sale. Someone posted a pic on the previous page.


Yea I saw it, horrible of them


----------



## PrairieBagurl

The owner has an account on here.I remember seeing a thread where she was answering questions. I can’t recall the name.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I just saw it on the Outlet also.  I can’t believe Fashionphile is doing this, I’m shocked.  Good thing you had the real deal to compare it to and know what to look for.  I wonder how often this happens?  I know it’s buyer beware, but I’ve purchased from them before and know this doesn’t instill confidence.  They need to take it off.


----------



## Rachel965

This is so disappointing.  I've been inside the LA vault and really thought they were serious authenticators!


----------



## EmDayRe

O wow


----------



## Kayceedee88

That reminds me why I would never by pre-loved. If I cannot afford brand new from the boutique, then the bag is out of my price range... thanks OP for sharing this.


----------



## xiaoxiao

That’s so crazy... how’s your 35 kelly working out? So glad you kept it.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I have been a very long term loyal customer of theirs for years - probably close to $100,000 spent. I am extremely disappointed as well.



Rachel965 said:


> This is so disappointing.  I've been inside the LA vault and really thought they were serious authenticators!


----------



## rainneday

Kayceedee88 said:


> That reminds me why I would never by pre-loved. If I cannot afford brand new from the boutique, then the bag is out of my price range... thanks OP for sharing this.



The thing is, some of us are buying discontinued items from previous seasons. In this case, we can't buy it from the boutique. The obvious answer is to have everything independently authenticated (unless it is an item that we are so familiar with that we are certain of its authenticity), the problem is that Fashionphile is presenting themselves as an authority on authenticity. When one buys vintage on auction sites, we assume that we need to seek authentication, but when we buy from a respected reseller we might not always second-guess their opinion. This is a problem.


----------



## fabuleux

I don’t know anything about Chloé bags, but if indeed this bag is fake, this is really disappointing from Fashionphile.


----------



## absolutanne

Wow!!! I’m shocked that they did that.  I am so fearful of this.  There is truly nothing that could stop a scammer from returning a superfake version of what was sold too [emoji848]


----------



## gettinpurseonal

https://outlet.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-paddington-satchel-beige-289540

Here is a link to the fake Chloe Paddington I received from Fashionphile that is back up for sale. I sent it back & called & emailed them about it, along with detailed photos showing why it is fake. They have relisted it! The online photos don’t even show the obvious sign of a fake: the inside of the handles, which have little leather balls stuffed up inside them. See my pics below.

TPF’rs that wish could call and email them about removing this bag. My faith in them is shaken for failing to detect and refusing to acknowledge this issue!
Email: info@fashionphile.com
Phone: 1-844-619-8902

I have been a good customer of Fashionphile for years. I probably spent $40,000, no wait that was just for Christmas....make that $75,000 in 2018 alone.

I already included screenshots of our emails on another post in the Chloe forum. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Below is a screenshot of my account showing the item was purchased December 3, order #380928, item #F0289540, and returned (although it says “cancelled.”)


----------



## PrairieBagurl

FASHIONPHILE doesn’t respond to emails.


----------



## rainneday

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh, they responded.
> They say by phone and email that the bag has already been authenticated.



Trying:
Hi Rainne Day,
Thank you for contacting FASHIONPHILE! Hang tight, we are working on responding to you as soon as possible!

Please note that emails and inquiries submitted through our website and app are returned in the order in which they are received. For immediate service during operating hours, please call us. Thanks in advance for your patience and support.


----------



## Roie55

Im shocked at FP. Thats a really obvious fake, they must be out of their minds trying to pass it off as real!
I just checked the link. The bag on the site is not the same bag as in your photos. They have a real one on the site. You can see clearly the lock is not the same.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

What is going on? Is the bag fake or real? I don’t have social media but could someone direct message them on instagram, Twitter or Facebook??

They’ve changed the price to $195 & as @Roie55 said the lock is different. The lock on the website photo appears to be in very good condition as the lock in OP photos clearly has signs of wear.


----------



## kemilia

PrairieBagurl said:


> FASHIONPHILE doesn’t respond to emails.


I emailed them a few months ago about getting pics of part of a bag on their site and they did get back to me a few days later with the requested pic (I did not get the bag).


----------



## alexislovesbags

I just packed up a fake Givenchy Mini Pandora to send back to fashionphile , it wasn’t even a great fake, the inside was obviously poorly done, the tag was not soft leather, the stamping was wrong,  the lining was cheap and scratchy, the dust bag was an obvious fake from a mile away.  This was only my second purchase from them and it is my last.  I never post, but I’m pissed.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Omg! I’m feel so bad that you guys were sold fake items. I just purchased a  pair of Leopard Louboutins, I’m awaiting authentication in the CL forum. 

This kind of solidified it for me. I’m done purchasing anything from them. 3 fonts has reported receiving fakes this week! Wtf is going on with FASHIONPHILE??


----------



## aimee9090

that is insane!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## thebagqueen

OP, I’m so sorry that this happened to, but glad you and others shared your experience with FP. 

I’ve been lurking their site for a while and have thinking about purchasing since they ‘guarantee 100% authenticity’ but clearly this isn’t the case. 

Not worth the uncertainty or hassle of possibly needing to return.


----------



## CocoGlitter

Yea I purchased a product from them and now am nervous, I never checked the authenticity when I brought it. I just trusted them. Any ideas to what I should do? Im not sure how to check this?


----------



## Roie55

CocoGlitter said:


> Yea I purchased a product from them and now am nervous, I never checked the authenticity when I brought it. I just trusted them. Any ideas to what I should do? Im not sure how to check this?


When you receive the bag have it authenticated. They might need a paid authentication with a certificate as proof. Get it checked here in the right forum first though. Good luck.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Roie55 said:


> When you receive the bag have it authenticated. They might need a paid authentication with a certificate as proof. Get it checked here in the right forum first though. Good luck.


Fashionphile isn't like ebay, you don't need a reason to return if you're within 30 days and haven't removed the tags.
While it's disappointing fakes are getting through, their return policy is very generous and would give you ample time to have something authenticated. They guarantee authenticity because they don't hassle you if you try to return.
FWIW, I've purchased quite a few things on FP without issue. I've also returned a few things that weren't my style, and it was easy as pie.


----------



## CocoGlitter

mrsinsyder said:


> Fashionphile isn't like ebay, you don't need a reason to return if you're within 30 days and haven't removed the tags.
> While it's disappointing fakes are getting through, their return policy is very generous and would give you ample time to have something authenticated. They guarantee authenticity because they don't hassle you if you try to return.
> FWIW, I've purchased quite a few things on FP without issue. I've also returned a few things that weren't my style, and it was easy as pie.


I have had the bag for a couple months, I planed to keep it, and never thought to get it authenticated. I always buy new and this was my first time buying preloved. Ill see if I can get it authenticated on here.


----------



## rainneday

@gettinpurseonal , I still have not heard back from Fashionphile.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

xiaoxiao said:


> That’s so crazy... how’s your 35 kelly working out? So glad you kept it.


It’s very nice, thank you xiaoxiao! I also got a B30 and a K32 Sellier a week or so prior to that! They were all practically new with plastic still on the hardware.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

You must be looking at a different bag. There is another Chloe similar. The one I am referencing has the same serial # and item # as the one I bought.  I have spoken with Fashionphile and they have emailed me and they acknowledged that.



Roie55 said:


> Im shocked at FP. Thats a really obvious fake, they must be out of their minds trying to pass it off as real!
> I just checked the link. The bag on the site is not the same bag as in your photos. They have a real one on the site. You can see clearly the lock is not the same.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This is not the same bag as the one referenced in my post. Item# F0289540 was mine.
The bag you referenced was item #320770.

They emailed me that they finally took my bag down.






PrairieBagurl said:


> What is going on? Is the bag fake or real? ...
> 
> They’ve changed the price to $195 & as @Roie55 said the lock is different. The lock on the website photo appears to be in very good condition as the lock in OP photos clearly has signs of wear.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Yes, thank goodness you can return items for free within 30 days! You just need to get your item authenticated if you want peace of mind, unless you are confident you can spot a fake. So you can’t really trust their authenticators. 



mrsinsyder said:


> Fashionphile isn't like ebay, you don't need a reason to return if you're within 30 days and haven't removed the tags.
> While it's disappointing fakes are getting through, their return policy is very generous and would give you ample time to have something authenticated. They guarantee authenticity because they don't hassle you if you try to return.
> FWIW, I've purchased quite a few things on FP without issue. I've also returned a few things that weren't my style, and it was easy as pie.


----------



## xiaoxiao

gettinpurseonal said:


> It’s very nice, thank you xiaoxiao! I also got a B30 and a K32 Sellier a week or so prior to that! They were all practically new with plastic still on the hardware.



Enjoy all of your new goodies and have fun!


----------



## tatertot

I feel bad for whomever bought the "periwinkle" blue Chloe this morning. They never released a Marcie in that color   I don't know what is going on with them lately but they have let tons of fake Chloe's slip through the cracks.


----------



## rainneday

tatertot said:


> I feel bad for whomever bought the "periwinkle" blue Chloe this morning. They never released a Marcie in that color   I don't know what is going on with them lately but they have let tons of fake Chloe's slip through the cracks.



I'm surprised that this thread isn't getting more traffic/comments, and that Fashionphile has not commented.


----------



## Kippiis

For me it seems many people are aware of this


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I am not at all surprised.


----------



## HeartHermes

victoroliveira said:


> I was watching a video from a youtuber complaining about the same thing. She's from Australia and had to even pay duties for her bag and then when she got it, was fake and completely different from the pictures in their website.
> She returned the bag but they didn't refund her duties, which was almost $500 and tried to give her a gift card to spend in the website with the same amount of the duties. LOL! After such a horrible experience i'm not sure if I would like to make another deal with them.




I think I saw that video, too...wasn't it Caitlin Pawlowski's video where she purchased a Palm Springs Mini?  
I remember it was coming apart.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

If this Thread was moved to the eBay Forum, you are more likely to receive more traffic & replies & Links to Posts from other Members who have been sold a Fake from FP.

*ETA:* This isn't the first time FP have been caught listing & selling Fakes. It's been ongoing for YEARS & YEARS & across ALL different designer labels including LV. Some of which, have been caught on the ATLV Thread.


----------



## HeartHermes

lovlouisvuitton said:


> If this Thread was moved to the eBay Forum, you are more likely to receive more traffic & replies & Links to Posts from other Members who have been sold a Fake from FP.
> 
> *ETA:* This isn't the first time FP have been caught listing & selling Fakes. It's been ongoing for YEARS & YEARS & across ALL different designer labels including LV. Some of which, have been caught on the ATLV Thread.



I was recently thinking I should look at some of the pre-loved sites, but this has convinced me to avoid them all. I don't think they recognize fakes anymore than the average person does. I've read articles on this subject that state that the super fakes even fool the brands themselves! If they can't tell the difference, how can we?! The only real peace of mind is to save up your $$$ and buy directly from the brand.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Omg I had no idea but yes I guess we just get too comfortable/trusting with reputable consignment shops.


----------



## Dooneysta

Grr. I’m only now in the market for a couple more Paddingtons....I don’t like ‘it’ bags when they’re ‘it bags’ and I wait till they’re good and dead to expand a collection...how disappointing to know there are a) still so many fakes out there and b) that supposedly reputable authenticators at supposedly trustworthy venues are that ‘blind’. Balls!!!!!


----------



## lee_dya

Oh my god! Now I’m worried! I bought LV and Chanel from them.


----------



## victoroliveira

HeartHermes said:


> I think I saw that video, too...wasn't it Caitlin Pawlowski's video where she purchased a Palm Springs Mini?
> I remember it was coming apart.



YES!!! It was her!


----------



## ks7012

Oh man, I'm worried now. I'm in the middle of purchasing a Chloe Faye on layaway but now I'm second guessing myself


----------



## kimbermeme

Literally just bought my first Chloe on FP  It's on layaway but gee now I'm concerned it might be inauthentic


----------



## MyMelodyLV

kimbermeme said:


> Literally just bought my first Chloe on FP  It's on layaway but gee now I'm concerned it might be inauthentic


I know, it doesn’t instill confidence, does it?  Scary!


----------



## BaggyGenes

I've been a purseblog/purseforum lurker for yeaaaaars and finally made an account just to respond to this.  YUCK! I just purchased a suede Celine New Shoulder and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. My only saving grace is that the NS is one of Celine's more low-key styles, so who the heck would waste time to fix a fake?! 

Fashionphile, you are triflin. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Dooneysta

ks7012 said:


> Oh man, I'm worried now. I'm in the middle of purchasing a Chloe Faye on layaway but now I'm second guessing myself





kimbermeme said:


> Literally just bought my first Chloe on FP  It's on layaway but gee now I'm concerned it might be inauthentic



You guys, it’s probably okay. It’s always a good idea to have your purchases authenticated ANYWAY if you aren’t experienced with the brand personally. Do that; the strict odds are that you have real bags. Every bag on a secondhand site isn’t fake. There are authentication threads here you can start with, if you make sure and read the directions for requests...

Everything works out most of the time...authenticate to be sure, but no need to despair beforehand!


----------



## BeenBurned

PrairieBagurl said:


> The owner has an account on here.I remember seeing a thread where she was answering questions. I can’t recall the name.





PrairieBagurl said:


> Don’t they have an account here? Maybe @ them
> This is troubling, they have grown so much in the last couple years. Hopefully their authentication process isn’t going down hill.


yes:
https://forum.purseblog.com/members/fashionphile.17751/

I'm just seeing this thread and don't know whether the above was posted yet.

ETA: This post was an old one she made on her profile page but she solicits you contact with concerns:


----------



## TC1

^^^ doesn't look like they've been online here since 2017, so I would imagine a direct contact through the site would be better.


----------



## BeenBurned

TC1 said:


> ^^^ doesn't look like they've been online here since 2017, so I would imagine a direct contact through the site would be better.


No but contacting her by PM and directing her here couldn't hurt.


----------



## fashionphile

Thank you so much for bringing this thread to my attention PrairieBagurl.  I've read all of your posts and of course went straight to our head of authentication to find out the story.  I wish I had a better explanation to come back to you with... and while there is some technical back story, there really is no excuse. This was a matter of our team making a mistake, and then us making a procedural error on the return. This is not something I take lightly at all... and honestly, oddly (although I'm sure some of you may understand) I can't sleep over issues like this one. I started selling on eBay in 1999- and since that day authenticity has been my/ our number one concern. Above everything else we do, if we don't get that right, nothing else matters. We have always offered a lifetime guarantee on authenticity- with zero restrictions... for situations like this one. And thankfully, and because of literally decades of research, study and focus, and with the hundreds of thousands of bags we've sold so far, this has been a very rare occurrence. I am sorry and apologize not only personally but for my team. We will do better. This particular situation has brought up an issue in our process that we are addressing as we speak as well as an opportunity for additional training. Again, thank you for speaking up. "


----------



## bagsforeverand

fashionphile said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this thread to my attention PrairieBagurl.  I've read all of your posts and of course went straight to our head of authentication to find out the story.  I wish I had a better explanation to come back to you with... and while there is some technical back story, there really is no excuse. This was a matter of our team making a mistake, and then us making a procedural error on the return. This is not something I take lightly at all... and honestly, oddly (although I'm sure some of you may understand) I can't sleep over issues like this one. I started selling on eBay in 1999- and since that day authenticity has been my/ our number one concern. Above everything else we do, if we don't get that right, nothing else matters. We have always offered a lifetime guarantee on authenticity- with zero restrictions... for situations like this one. And thankfully, and because of literally decades of research, study and focus, and with the hundreds of thousands of bags we've sold so far, this has been a very rare occurrence. I am sorry and apologize not only personally but for my team. We will do better. This particular situation has brought up an issue in our process that we are addressing as we speak as well as an opportunity for additional training. Again, thank you for speaking up. "


----------



## bagsforeverand

I rarely post but i had to in this case.  I receive my Chloe Paddington yesterday  and it too is a FAKE!!! I got a great deal  but not great when it is fake. I also purchased it at Fashionphile outlet. Very disappointed  and am returning it at your San Francisco store.


----------



## BeenBurned

bagsforeverand said:


> I rarely post but i had to in this case.  I receive my Chloe Paddington yesterday  and it too is a FAKE!!! I got a great deal  but not great when it is fake. I also purchased it at Fashionphile outlet. Very disappointed  and am returning it at your San Francisco store.


Did you see @fashionphile 's post above? You might want to let her know that this indicates there's a more pervasive problem with their authenticators/authentications than she might be aware of!


----------



## bagsforeverand

BeenBurned said:


> Did you see @fashionphile 's post above? You might want to let her know that this indicates there's a more pervasive problem with their authenticators/authentications than she might be aware of!


----------



## bagsforeverand

Here are a few pictures of the bag


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

fashionphile said:


> OK, thank you very much.  Sounds fair... I can be wordy for sure.
> 
> So in an effort to keep it brief- in response:
> 
> *I just wanted to say that I give my word that we do our best to make as few mistakes as possible and to run a trustworthy, reputable business.
> 
> We've got a fantastic track record, and aren't out to scam anyone.  We would never, ever do that.  *
> 
> Thank you for letting me say that and sorry for the original novel!
> 
> Sarah




Hmmm...........To the *BOLD RED *highlighted part above ^^? Seriously? You have been making Mistake's across different Brands for YEARS & YEARS so when is it going to stop?

Okay, More "additional training?" across ALL the brands maybe?

And now another Member has been sent a Fake?

*ETA:* It would also be helpful if you posted more pictures *WITH pertinent details*.


----------



## PrairieBagurl

@fashionphile


----------



## brae

fashionphile said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this thread to my attention PrairieBagurl.  I've read all of your posts and of course went straight to our head of authentication to find out the story.  I wish I had a better explanation to come back to you with... and while there is some technical back story, there really is no excuse. This was a matter of our team making a mistake, and then us making a procedural error on the return. This is not something I take lightly at all... and honestly, oddly (although I'm sure some of you may understand) I can't sleep over issues like this one. I started selling on eBay in 1999- and since that day authenticity has been my/ our number one concern. Above everything else we do, if we don't get that right, nothing else matters. We have always offered a lifetime guarantee on authenticity- with zero restrictions... for situations like this one. And thankfully, and because of literally decades of research, study and focus, and with the hundreds of thousands of bags we've sold so far, this has been a very rare occurrence. I am sorry and apologize not only personally but for my team. We will do better. This particular situation has brought up an issue in our process that we are addressing as we speak as well as an opportunity for additional training. Again, thank you for speaking up. "



Eep!! Please come back and see the posts after your response. I love you guys overall but this is becoming very concerning. I have my finger ready to buy my first Chloe from the site and I found this post while researching the bag I wanted... I’ve purchased from you at at least 10 times throughout the years and this is the first time I’ve ever hesitated.

ETA. I have been researching the super fake market to educate myself on LV and Chanel. If these shoddy Chloe bags are passing your authenticators, I am really feeling worried.


----------



## kimbermeme

If @fashionphile doesn't come back with another response I'm cancelling the layaway on my Chloe bag  I MIGHT buy from another brand but there seems to be some issues with authenticating Chloe based off the responses...


----------



## HeartHermes

victoroliveira said:


> I was watching a video from a youtuber complaining about the same thing. She's from Australia and had to even pay duties for her bag and then when she got it, was fake and completely different from the pictures in their website.
> She returned the bag but they didn't refund her duties, which was almost $500 and tried to give her a gift card to spend in the website with the same amount of the duties. LOL! After such a horrible experience i'm not sure if I would like to make another deal with them.



This is it:


----------



## bagsforeverand

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hmmm...........To the *BOLD RED *highlighted part above ^^? Seriously? You have been making Mistake's across different Brands for YEARS & YEARS so when is it going to stop?
> 
> Okay, More "additional training?" across ALL the brands maybe?
> 
> And now another Member has been sent a Fake?
> 
> *ETA:* It would also be helpful if you posted more pictures *WITH pertinent details*.




FYI i returned the fake chloe to the San Francisco show room and told the sales person that i was returning the bag because after some research i deemed the bag to be fake. He definitely did not want to hear it and said he was not an authenticator and was pretty abrupt. i explained that they need to look at the bag again and not sell it because it was an obvious fake.  I left feeling ignored. This is not my first time purchasing from Fashionphile and the other bags i have been happy with. 
I hope they dont try selling this bag again!!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

That was also what concerned me. Besides the shoddy bag passing authentication,  when I called it to their attention, they dismissed me. If someone says a bag is fake, Fashionphile needs to take the customer seriously and do serious investigation.  Maybe they hear this a lot from people or something and get tired it. @fashionphile please increase training for your employees to include how to deal with customers who receive fakes or think they have received one. The sales ladies with whom I’ve spoken are super sweet and courteous, but they repeat the same line over and over, indicating they don’t believe me and ignored my plea to remove the bag from the site. 

Also, apparently a great deal of education is needed in the Chloe authentication department. 



bagsforeverand said:


> FYI i returned the fake chloe to the San Francisco show room and told the sales person that i was returning the bag because after some research i deemed the bag to be fake. He definitely did not want to hear it and said he was not an authenticator and was pretty abrupt. i explained that they need to look at the bag again and not sell it because it was an obvious fake.  I left feeling ignored. This is not my first time purchasing from Fashionphile and the other bags i have been happy with.
> I hope they dont try selling this bag again!!!


That


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been following this thread and like others have said, very scary buying preowned and possibly getting a fake. I had a bad experience with TRR and would never purchase from them again. I purchased 2 Chanel bags from a Boutique Patina and was very pleased with my experience there. Purchased a. LV from Yoogies and that was good too. 

In the last few months I’ve made several purchases from FP.  Including a Chanel bag which I did not have authenticated as it came with the Chanel box and authentication card, and I thought FP was safe. I will now have it authenticated on TPF. I’ve also purchased 4 Chanel brooches. Are these ever faked?

I just had an experience with FP last week that makes me think twice about purchasing from them again...I bought a Chanel necklace and when I received it, I could tell there had been a very obvious repair made to the necklace. It was sloppily done, and there was no mention of this in the description and you couldn’t tell in the pix. I called them to let them know, and that it either should not be relisted  or this certainly should be described. The badly repaired link could cause the Chanel charm to fall off besides looking awful!  They said they would put notes in the computer and review the necklace ....since I’d had it favorited, I immediately received an email about the necklace, that it was on sale, as soon as they relisted it.

So they relisted it and did not describe the repair. Just lowered the price on it....so my story does not fit in with the fake thread I guess, but I wanted to add it as it does not sit well with me. FP charges very high prices on their Chanel jewelry, higher even than boutique retail in many cases...certainly in the case of most of the brooches I’ve bought...and resisting the repaired necklace without mentioning it I think is so not cool. That’s my 2 cents !


----------



## amstevens714

I appreciate the OP bringing this whole process to our attention as I think many people just believe in their authentication process and do not have items authenticated upon receipt. I will definitely be scrutinizing all my purchases from them and having them authenticated. I’ve never had an item come back fake, but I have had one that couldn’t be authenticated so I returned it. I don’t know. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bagsforeverand

OMG you guys...they are reselling the bag I just returned! It is the Chloe Paddington Brown loaf in the outlet site. It is item #314520. They sent me an email stating this bag went through a second process and was deemed to be authentic. 
The hardware is all wrong or am I wrong? Wish i had taken more pictures because not only is the padlock wrong but the hardware that zips up the bag is wrong.


----------



## EveGreen

rainneday said:


> Thank you for sharing this. Ugh, that's awful! What are they thinking!? Maybe they'll see your post and take down the item, we can only hope. I've purchased from them one time, my DH actually bought a scarf for me. The only issue that I had was that it was not marked as a sale scarf on their site, when it was in fact from a sale (Hermes), we saw the faded "S" on the tag upon unboxing it. This bag goes beyond omitting a small detail. Wow.


what should be the worth of this purse?


----------



## EveGreen

I did not know this and i was going to buy this from the website you shared in screen shot...
Thanks for saving me


----------



## daisychainz

bagsforeverand said:


> OMG you guys...they are reselling the bag I just returned! It is the Chloe Paddington Brown loaf in the outlet site. It is item #314520. They sent me an email stating this bag went through a second process and was deemed to be authentic.
> The hardware is all wrong or am I wrong? Wish i had taken more pictures because not only is the padlock wrong but the hardware that zips up the bag is wrong.


Maybe the hardware is wrong but the bag is authentic. People replace and repair hardware on bags all the time. If I replace the chains on my Chanel bag is the bag then a fake? No. It's just altered. Perhaps the hardware is different and they just need to mention that. Just guessing!


----------



## Sourisbrune

gettinpurseonal said:


> Here are comparisons with my real Paddington:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296614
> View attachment 4296615
> View attachment 4296616
> View attachment 4296617
> View attachment 4296618


Oh, that’s awful.
I’ve received a questionable bag from FP twice.  The last one was a Chanel lambskin flap.  There was a tiny dot on it.  I had used Cadillac lotion on all my Chanel bags, so I thought, this tiny dot would be easy to take care of.  Well, it went away, but the swab I used ended up with black on it.  I took another swab with barely any water on it, so little the swab felt dry, and gently swiped two inches of an unnoticeable area once.  The swab was black, not even grey.  I took a dry, clean, white cloth and gently swiped the bag, it ended up with a light ash gray coating.  After further inspection, the chevron didn’t match up and I scoured the internet for photos of this specific bag and didn’t find one.  I sent it back, it was too questionable.  The other bag from FP, I questioned and they told me it had been altered, but not listed as altered.  I didnt appreciate that they were less than candid about its condition.  I returned that one, too.
I returned a Chanel Reissue to another popular site, because I knew it was a fake.  I have a real Reissue and the pre-loved bag I bought had subtle differences that made me question it.  I think the big difference was the look of the stamp in the bag and the writing on the authenticity card was slightly crooked.
I now buy new.  I have resigned myself to classics, regardless of brands, if I don’t have the immediate funds for a seasonal or limited edition bag.  The super fakes are too scary.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Buying pre-loved doesn’t mean “not enough funds.” I could buy 10 Himalayan Hermès Birkins and a few Ferraris in cash if I wanted. But that’s just a waste of money. I’d rather make my spending go further if I can. I just bought a new Porsche (vs used) and stayed at the dealership for hours until I got the price I felt it was worth. Buying new is great too. I’m glad you found a way to get bags that you feel comfortable with. Just know that some of us sometimes simply prefer pre-owned. I actually just adore shopping at thrift stores and Goodwill. The jeans are already broken in and I can find my size 0 or 00 because people tend to outgrow their clothes and give them away. And you can find very unique or discontinued items.

The good news is that we have authenticators here and Fashionphile has a free 30 day return policy. So at least it has been easy to get my money back any time I decided to send a bag back.

They do guarantee authenticity for life, however,  I imagine it would be quite a process to prove the bag is not authentic, send the bag back, and try to get the refund.



Sourisbrune said:


> I now buy new.  I have resigned myself to classics, regardless of brands, if I don’t have the immediate funds for a seasonal or limited edition bag.  The super fakes are too scary.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm a big fan of FP as a trusted source of "authentic" designer goods.  This is not good.  I will let them know next time I visit.  I plan to sell a few purses to fund another Chanel purchase.  They need to be put on BLAST if knowingly selling fakes!



rainneday said:


> Incredible!!! And so disappointing. You did more than your job, wth is wrong with them?


----------



## Sourisbrune

gettinpurseonal said:


> Buying pre-loved doesn’t mean “not enough funds.” I could buy 10 Himalayan Hermès Birkins and a few Ferraris in cash if I wanted. But that’s just a waste of money. I’d rather make my spending go further if I can. I just bought a new Porsche (vs used) and stayed at the dealership for hours until I got the price I felt it was worth. Buying new is great too. I’m glad you found a way to get bags that you feel comfortable with. Just know that some of us sometimes simply prefer pre-owned. I actually just adore shopping at thrift stores and Goodwill. The jeans are already broken in and I can find my size 0 or 00 because people tend to outgrow their clothes and give them away. And you can find very unique or discontinued items.
> 
> The good news is that we have authenticators here and Fashionphile has a free 30 day return policy. So at least it has been easy to get my money back any time I decided to send a bag back.
> 
> They do guarantee authenticity for life, however,  I imagine it would be quite a process to prove the bag is not authentic, send the bag back, and try to get the refund.


I’m sorry I was ambiguous, I’m talking about myself- “if I don’t have immediate funds...”  There have been times I haven’t had the funds at the time a seasonal bag rolls out in the boutiques, so I end up checking out the pre-loved market for it to show up in the future, hopefully by that time I have decretionary funds.
And yes, we do a lot of Plato’s closet, thrift and vintage shopping in our house.  My daughter is a 00 and understands what you’re saying.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I had not interpreted any malintention. I just wanted to bring up the choice and benefits of pre-loved/pre-owned versus the choice and benefits of new. Have a lovely Valentine’s Day, and thank you for sharing your experience! May we all be a bit more cautious in our purchases!



Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry I was ambiguous, I’m talking about myself- “if —-> I don’t have immediate funds...”  There have been times I haven’t had the funds at the time a seasonal bag rolls out in the boutiques, so I end up checking out the pre-loved market for it to show up in the future, hopefully at that time I have decretionary funds.
> And yes, we do a lot of Plato’s closet, thrift and vintage shopping in our house.  My daughter is a 00 understands what you’re saying.


----------



## Sourisbrune

gettinpurseonal said:


> I had not interpreted any malintention. I just wanted to bring up the choice and benefits of pre-loved/pre-owned versus the choice and benefits of new. Have a lovely Valentine’s Day, and thank you for sharing your experience! May we all be a bit more cautious in our purchases!


No worries.


----------



## EveGreen

some body tell me the prize of the purse?


----------



## plue89

That is so ridiculous!!! Wonder if one can make a police report since they are a company and its illegal selling fakes so they will take it more seriously


----------



## YellowBuggie

Reading this thread makes me so nervous. I literally just put a Blush Nude Chloe Marcie on layaway last night for a pretty penny. I will definitely be getting the bag authenticated after I receive it. I would die if I spent almost $1000 for a fake Marcie. Send me good vibes!


----------



## chyclover13

I also received a re-dyed bag. The listing made no mentions of that. How could their authenticators be trusted to authenticate if they can’t see dye all over the hardware?? Customer services was quite responsive though.


----------



## YellowBuggie

chyclover13 said:


> I also received a re-dyed bag. The listing made no mentions of that. How could their authenticators be trusted to authenticate if they can’t see dye all over the hardware?? Customer services was quite responsive though.



Thank goodness for their generous return policy! I'm just going to hope and pray my Marcie is as perfect as the pictures showed, get it authenticated and hope I don't need to return it. I'd rather finish paying and return for a full refund then cancel the hold and give them almost $100 for nothing lol


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you for bringing this up. I buy from them now and then, it always have been good and authentic (I know my brands) until recently.
Over last 5 days I was eyeing two identical Celine Belt bags in Plum. One is brand new, looked perfect and was sold in no time, second one was sold two days later. The problem is second one looked funky (uneven stitches at the bottom, leather at one corner is almost untacked and about to pop out, imprint is worn out). Also it was called "Burgundy" by stuff but there was no such color in 2017, code is identical to Plum, but color itself is kinda off, so they invented "burgundy" and sold it as such? I thought I'm getting paranoid. Now I see.


----------



## Dreamer9

plue89 said:


> That is so ridiculous!!! Wonder if one can make a police report since they are a company and its illegal selling fakes so they will take it more seriously


Totally agree!!


----------



## Nibb

I have bought and sold many things through Fashionphile and have not had any issues. I mostly visit their main HQ in person to either sell bags that don’t spark joy anymore or look at stuff I’m interested in. I have never had any trouble, they have a great return policy that I have used a few times. The ReaReal I have had trouble with and I shop with extreme caution due to their “returns not accepted” policy. I’m sorry you all are having so many issues with Fashionphile, everyone I have had contact with at the HQ has been really sweet and they all seem to have real a passion for the merchandise.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Hello xiaoxiao-  due to the error they made when purchasing my supposedly Kelly 32, which turned out to actually be 35,  I needed replacement tags for the box and the bag tag in case I ever decided to sell it. I went through several months process to get these tags. I had called Fashionphile and they said that their authenticators price the bag based on it being a 35, so they knew it was a 35. And I had already sent photos next to the 32 that I also bought from them, to show that I got a 35 instead of a 32. However, they told me I would actually have to send the bag back to them to prove it was a 35 if I wanted new tags.  I told them no way because I didn’t know what would happen to the bag in the meantime, and then I am out the money, as it is now months later. Finally we came to a middle ground and I took even more photos next to a measuring tape.  I should post this as an update on that Hermès thread. 

 However, I am really enjoying the bag. The leather is amazing!




xiaoxiao said:


> That’s so crazy... how’s your 35 kelly working out? So glad you kept it.


----------



## YellowBuggie

I got my blush nude Marcie from Fashionphile last week and thankfully it is perfect. It was not listed as having the auth card which I found concerning, but to my pleasant suprise the auth card was in the Chloe dust bag.

Because of their generous return policy I would order from them again. I will definitely use caution and get items privately authenticated though! Even pre-owned designer items cost a pretty penny!


----------



## GemsBerry

gettinpurseonal said:


> Hello xiaoxiao-  due to the error they made when purchasing my supposedly Kelly 32, which turned out to actually be 35,  I needed replacement tags for the box and the bag tag in case I ever decided to sell it.


That's exactly  the problem.
The number of recent mistakes is concerning.
- Wrong size of Hermes (!!!) like in *Gettinpurseonal's *post.
- Wrong (non-existent) color for Celine (listing removed)
- Wrong leather listed (Marcie is not in calfskin, it's lambskin) https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-embroidered-medium-marcie-satchel-red-345380
- Fake Chloe Paddy's from OP.

I agree, FP used to be great. But it's obvious the team has changed now.


----------



## hissillyrabbit

Yup. I called them out on a blatantly fake Lady Dior that had the wrong font for "PARIS" which Dior has never in history used for their tags, no serial number, and tag not stitched all the way around...and it was sold to some poor soul a week later. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653


----------



## biani

I haven’t been on this blog for a few years. I purchased a Chanel bottle bag from them two years ago which I must have authenticated after reading all this.
I am looking to purchase a Bottega Venetta Cabat https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-spazzolato-intrecciato-medium-cabat-fever-341999 A Chanel plexiglass Strauss no 5 minaudière  https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-plexiglass-strass-n05-minaudiere-black-gold-332166  And  an acrylic box clutch https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-acryllic-feministe-mais-feminine-box-clutch-313278 - it was in searching for reviews that I cam across this thread...of course now I have cold feet!!! Can anyone recommend a good authenticator so I can have them checked if I do go ahead with the purchases? Thanks


----------



## Frivole88

your claim this bag is fake has been disapproved by a Dior authenticator here in TPF.
Check *Averagejoe* reply in thread #2878 and *thisVNchick*. Please be careful before you claim the bag is fake.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...th-fashionphile.371412/page-192#post-33073109




hissillyrabbit said:


> Yup. I called them out on a blatantly fake Lady Dior that had the wrong font for "PARIS" which Dior has never in history used for their tags, no serial number, and tag not stitched all the way around...and it was sold to some poor soul a week later.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653


----------



## hissillyrabbit

kristinlorraine said:


> your claim this bag is fake has been disapproved by a Dior authenticator here in TPF.
> Check *Averagejoe* reply in thread #2878 and *thisVNchick*. Please be careful before you claim the bag is fake.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...th-fashionphile.371412/page-192#post-33073109


I stand by what I said. No their labels haven't been 100% consistent throughout their entire history, there are some tags that just say "Dior" but they have never used helvetica font for "PARIS". That's a tip off that a counterfeiter couldn't find the proper font for that section, and just went with something they thought was similar.


----------



## BeenBurned

hissillyrabbit said:


> *That's the point though, I'm not an authority on Dior...(whatever that means and why would years on this forum qualify someone as an authority when many are still clueless despite years on here) I just own a lot of Dior bags spanning many years, and even I can see it.*





hissillyrabbit said:


> Yup. I called them out on a blatantly fake Lady Dior that had the wrong font for "PARIS" which Dior has never in history used for their tags, no serial number, and tag not stitched all the way around...and it was sold to some poor soul a week later.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/christian-dior-patent-calfskin-large-lady-dior-black-282653





kristinlorraine said:


> your claim this bag is fake has been disapproved by a Dior authenticator here in TPF.
> Check *Averagejoe* reply in thread #2878 and *thisVNchick*. Please be careful before you claim the bag is fake.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...th-fashionphile.371412/page-192#post-33073109





hissillyrabbit said:


> I stand by what I said. No their labels haven't been 100% consistent throughout their entire history, there are some tags that just say "Dior" but they have never used helvetica font for "PARIS". That's a tip off that a counterfeiter couldn't find the proper font for that section, and just went with something they thought was similar.


I find it interesting that you joined TPF on April 26 and came here first putting your trust in TPF's Balenciaga authenticators then spending your subsequent 8 posts to disparaging the forum's authenticators as well as a long time seller. 

(Note that I'm not denying that Fashionphile has made mistakes over the years. That's not the issue here.)

In this post you admit to not being "an authority on Dior" and that your "expertise" is based on owning "a lot of Dior bags spanning many years." It's people like you who are dangerous to both sellers and (if you sell) to buyers. They own a few items of a brand and consider themselves expert. They think they know the "always/never" (non) rules and can't accept that changes have been made over the years and that their knowledge may not be complete.


----------



## Kendall8740

gettinpurseonal said:


> Here are the photos I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296610
> View attachment 4296611
> View attachment 4296612
> View attachment 4296613


I am so happy to see your post because that's exactly what happened to me. I just hung up with one of the Fashionphile customer service representative telling her that I was returning the Chanel bag because it was fake. I previously owned the same bag that I ordered from them but in a different color so I know what the real thing looks like and I compared it to their bag and there were many inconsistencies. To top it all off she's telling me that I will be charged a 10% Reserve in other words $140 and I said that I would be disputing the charge because I was not going to be penalized for returning a fake bag. So they are aware that I'm going to fight the charge which is completely absurd. I will definitely will not buy anything from them again. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Anesthestia

Kendall8740 said:


> I am so happy to see your post because that's exactly what happened to me. I just hung up with one of the Fashionphile customer service representative telling her that I was returning the Chanel bag because it was fake. I previously owned the same bag that I ordered from them but in a different color so I know what the real thing looks like and I compared it to their bag and there were many inconsistencies. To top it all off she's telling me that I will be charged a 10% Reserve in other words $140 and I said that I would be disputing the charge because I was not going to be penalized for returning a fake bag. So they are aware that I'm going to fight the charge which is completely absurd. I will definitely will not buy anything from them again. Thanks for your post.


I have a very similar experience! Been too nervous to order from Fashionphile again.
In the past 2 years, I've ordered several times from Fashionphile but had to return each time due to undisclosed damage or differences from the descriptions. The Chanel mini I ordered had a LOT more corner wear than the pictures shown, and the shade of green was significantly different than the pictures. The vintage Chanel backpack I ordered was hard and crunchy, seemed like it needed a deep conditioning and might possibly have been repainted, and was not described. Not to mention the strap length described was 3 inches off. The Diorama bag I ordered had a lot of discoloration, not described nor photographed, and very obvious because it was black. I had to return each time because I wasn't happy with the bags that didn't show up in the condition I'd expected.

I've been keeping my eye on a few bags but given past experiences of orders not being as described, I emailed Customer Service in March to let them know that I wanted to order but was nervous to because the bag conditions were not described well, causing my returns, asking whether they could do anything about clarifying the condition of a specific bag before I ordered... and I received a response saying that "We definitely want you to be happy with your purchase and will accept returns for any reason. Our returns are monitored and can evaluated for every six months of purchase. In the case that your return rate reaches 70% or more in a six month period, you could receive a warning email from our general manager. This email just clarifies that your next return will be charged a 10% restocking fee."

It's understandable that with a few returns, stores will be concerned that I'm not a serious buyer, but it feels to me in this case like I'm being charged with a restocking fee BECAUSE I reached out to them first to let them know of my concern. I didn't even get the warning email. I didn't get a response about the bag I wanted to order. I've only ordered once in the last 6 months, doesn't that mean that my return rate is currently 100%? Now I'm nervous to order from them again since I'll be charged a restocking fee even if the item doesn't show up as described, and they didn't clarify on the item I was interested in.


----------



## Kendall8740

Anesthestia said:


> I have a very similar experience! Been too nervous to order from Fashionphile again.
> In the past 2 years, I've ordered several times from Fashionphile but had to return each time due to undisclosed damage or differences from the descriptions. The Chanel mini I ordered had a LOT more corner wear than the pictures shown, and the shade of green was significantly different than the pictures. The vintage Chanel backpack I ordered was hard and crunchy, seemed like it needed a deep conditioning and might possibly have been repainted, and was not described. Not to mention the strap length described was 3 inches off. The Diorama bag I ordered had a lot of discoloration, not described nor photographed, and very obvious because it was black. I had to return each time because I wasn't happy with the bags that didn't show up in the condition I'd expected.
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on a few bags but given past experiences of orders not being as described, I emailed Customer Service in March to let them know that I wanted to order but was nervous to because the bag conditions were not described well, causing my returns, asking whether they could do anything about clarifying the condition of a specific bag before I ordered... and I received a response saying that "We definitely want you to be happy with your purchase and will accept returns for any reason. Our returns are monitored and can evaluated for every six months of purchase. In the case that your return rate reaches 70% or more in a six month period, you could receive a warning email from our general manager. This email just clarifies that your next return will be charged a 10% restocking fee."
> 
> It's understandable that with a few returns, stores will be concerned that I'm not a serious buyer, but it feels to me in this case like I'm being charged with a restocking fee BECAUSE I reached out to them first to let them know of my concern. I didn't even get the warning email. I didn't get a response about the bag I wanted to order. I've only ordered once in the last 6 months, doesn't that mean that my return rate is currently 100%? Now I'm nervous to order from them again since I'll be charged a restocking fee even if the item doesn't show up as described, and they didn't clarify on the item I was interested in.


Sorry to hear about your experience with fashionphile. This was the very first time I had ordered from fashionphile so the restocking fee they are trying to charge me has become more ridiculous based on their policy mentioned to you.   you need to feel comfortable with a purchase so decide whether or not buying from fashionphile is convenient for you or not but in my case I will stay away from them for a while and check their bags but inform myself better as to the brand to see that what I purchase is what I have seen in different sites as authentic. Good luck to you and hope that you can get the bags you want without the inconvenience. Take care.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anesthestia said:


> I have a very similar experience! Been too nervous to order from Fashionphile again.
> In the past 2 years, I've ordered several times from Fashionphile but had to return each time due to undisclosed damage or differences from the descriptions. The Chanel mini I ordered had a LOT more corner wear than the pictures shown, and the shade of green was significantly different than the pictures. The vintage Chanel backpack I ordered was hard and crunchy, seemed like it needed a deep conditioning and might possibly have been repainted, and was not described. Not to mention the strap length described was 3 inches off. The Diorama bag I ordered had a lot of discoloration, not described nor photographed, and very obvious because it was black. I had to return each time because I wasn't happy with the bags that didn't show up in the condition I'd expected.
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on a few bags but given past experiences of orders not being as described, I emailed Customer Service in March to let them know that I wanted to order but was nervous to because the bag conditions were not described well, causing my returns, asking whether they could do anything about clarifying the condition of a specific bag before I ordered... and I received a response saying that "We definitely want you to be happy with your purchase and will accept returns for any reason. Our returns are monitored and can evaluated for every six months of purchase. In the case that your return rate reaches 70% or more in a six month period, you could receive a warning email from our general manager. This email just clarifies that your next return will be charged a 10% restocking fee."
> 
> It's understandable that with a few returns, stores will be concerned that I'm not a serious buyer, but it feels to me in this case like I'm being charged with a restocking fee BECAUSE I reached out to them first to let them know of my concern. I didn't even get the warning email. I didn't get a response about the bag I wanted to order. I've only ordered once in the last 6 months, doesn't that mean that my return rate is currently 100%? Now I'm nervous to order from them again since I'll be charged a restocking fee even if the item doesn't show up as described, and they didn't clarify on the item I was interested in.


Wow, this is such good intel! i had no idea they even did this, although as a business it makes sense to monitor how often a person returns. I have shopped with them for 5 years or so and return a lot, but I have never even heard of this restocking fee. I wonder if it's a newer policy? They have made some major changes within the past 6-9 months. I guess you just have to be super careful and sure before hitting the buy now button, or especially the layaway (since you cannot see it all before paying it off!).


----------



## Mrosemarie

A business has no grounds to charge a restocking fee when an item is returned due to not meeting the details of the purchase contract. File a charge back or dispute with your credit card company or bank. Restocking fees can only be assessed on returns where the seller made no error. Failing to disclose damage is a breach of the purchasing contract so the return is due to sellers fault which should be a free return. Including free return shipping. That is just basic business and anything less is unethical bs on the part of the company. This thread has been very enlightening. Definitely not doing business with FP.


----------



## muggles

I just returned a Chloe Faye backpack! Clearly marked as a medium, when it arrived it was a small. Don’t trust their measurements! They are wonky on everything! I returned, it wasn’t what it was advertised to be!
This is my third return, because everything has been a giant miss! Never ordering from them again!


----------



## hsim928

I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!

So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer! 

I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund. 

I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours. 

Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


----------



## Roie55

I should have known better as i have read this thread previously. I've been looking for a large black with blue lining Mansur Gavriel. I checked their pics and description and bought. I received a bag that had been box cutter slashed across the front where the name is!. The description lists it as good condition but no mention of the damage. And no close up pic of this area of the front just a whole bag picture, so its barely visible. CS said they stand by their description of good condition but acknowledged the description should have mentioned it. I made them give me a huge discount, i can live with the leather top layer slice as the bag shape is perfect which was more important to me. but i wanted them to acknowledge their mistake more than anything. Only my second time buying with Fp - last time was a Chloe about 10 years ago.


----------



## Roie55

hsim928 said:


> I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!
> 
> So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer!
> 
> I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund.
> 
> I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours.
> 
> Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


Was the key visible anywhere in the pictures? If not how can they prove it was there? And for this amount of money i'd be contacting my CC company and seeking legal advice. Thats crazy to do that to you.


----------



## Anesthestia

hsim928 said:


> I just returned an hermes kelly bag last wed. There were a lot more visible scratches on the bag than pics. I’ve been buying and selling for years with fp. I usually get my refunds within 2 days after the returned parcel arrives to them, but after 2-3 days, nothing!
> 
> So I reached out via email and phone and they finally tell me after 3 days that the key accessory is missing. I even return the dustbag they provide when I sell back my items, so obviously it doesn’t make sense for me to return the bag without the key accessory. I don’t even take the nail filer!
> 
> I spoke to 5 diff customer reps and they keep telling me they’ll call me back but nope! I called them everyday since and one cs rep finally informs me that the buyer manager has to approve. She was in a meeting so I called back the next day and she’s out of office. It’s been a week now and I still haven’t gotten my refund.
> 
> I called again today and guess what? They wrote “notes” into the system that they’ll either return the bag to me or buy out deducting $1500 of the purchase price when I didn’t even lose the key. But no ca rep bothered to reply to my emails or give me a call. Even after “she’ll give you a call within 10 minutes.” It’s been two hours.
> 
> Don’t bother with fashionphile. And I’ve been a loyal customer for years.


Yikes! That sounds like a terrible experience. I agree with the above poster as well,  and consider filing a claim with your credit card company. Please do let us know how it turns out, I would be absolutely livid. Really hope it works out.


----------



## hsim928

Anesthestia said:


> Yikes! That sounds like a terrible experience. I agree with the above poster as well,  and consider filing a claim with your credit card company. Please do let us know how it turns out, I would be absolutely livid. Really hope it works out.



Yes after a week and half of constant follow up requests, they gave me two options to either return the bag to me (when I paid full price of almost $5k and there’s no lock now) or partial refund of $3500 (buy out offer). I did file a chargeback for the first time in my life because this situation is ridiculous. 

I highly suggest you guys to videotape the boxing process so fp cannot say anything later on if an accessory is missing. I feel like there was some shady employee that did this because I return a lot at fp. Lol


----------



## amstevens714

Anesthestia said:


> I have a very similar experience! Been too nervous to order from Fashionphile again.
> In the past 2 years, I've ordered several times from Fashionphile but had to return each time due to undisclosed damage or differences from the descriptions. The Chanel mini I ordered had a LOT more corner wear than the pictures shown, and the shade of green was significantly different than the pictures. The vintage Chanel backpack I ordered was hard and crunchy, seemed like it needed a deep conditioning and might possibly have been repainted, and was not described. Not to mention the strap length described was 3 inches off. The Diorama bag I ordered had a lot of discoloration, not described nor photographed, and very obvious because it was black. I had to return each time because I wasn't happy with the bags that didn't show up in the condition I'd expected.
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on a few bags but given past experiences of orders not being as described, I emailed Customer Service in March to let them know that I wanted to order but was nervous to because the bag conditions were not described well, causing my returns, asking whether they could do anything about clarifying the condition of a specific bag before I ordered... and I received a response saying that "We definitely want you to be happy with your purchase and will accept returns for any reason. Our returns are monitored and can evaluated for every six months of purchase. In the case that your return rate reaches 70% or more in a six month period, you could receive a warning email from our general manager. This email just clarifies that your next return will be charged a 10% restocking fee."
> 
> It's understandable that with a few returns, stores will be concerned that I'm not a serious buyer, but it feels to me in this case like I'm being charged with a restocking fee BECAUSE I reached out to them first to let them know of my concern. I didn't even get the warning email. I didn't get a response about the bag I wanted to order. I've only ordered once in the last 6 months, doesn't that mean that my return rate is currently 100%? Now I'm nervous to order from them again since I'll be charged a restocking fee even if the item doesn't show up as described, and they didn't clarify on the item I was interested in.



I didn’t know they had a restocking fee policy, but I will say if I have concerns before doing layaway I will use an SA there who will actually pull the bag for me and answer any questions I have (color, condition, etc.). I would recommend using that service if you have any concerns. It’s not perfect but it is helpful. Hope things go better!


----------



## Anesthestia

amstevens714 said:


> I didn’t know they had a restocking fee policy, but I will say if I have concerns before doing layaway I will use an SA there who will actually pull the bag for me and answer any questions I have (color, condition, etc.). I would recommend using that service if you have any concerns. It’s not perfect but it is helpful. Hope things go better!


Hello! May I ask, you say you use an SA who pulls the bag for you-- where do you contact an SA to do that for you?


----------



## amstevens714

Anesthestia said:


> Hello! May I ask, you say you use an SA who pulls the bag for you-- where do you contact an SA to do that for you?



It’s an option from Fashionphile. Just call customer service and choice that number from the phone choices


----------



## wisconsin

Omg
I am really worried.
I just ordered Mikimoto stud earrings AAA  9mm Akita  from them.
There is supposed to be an original box included but no mention of certificate.
I trusted them but now so worried that they could be fake.


----------



## Kayceedee88

wisconsin said:


> Omg
> I am really worried.
> I just ordered Mikimoto stud earrings AAA  9mm Akita  from them.
> There is supposed to be an original box included but no mention of certificate.
> I trusted them but now so worried that they could be fake.


When in doubt, return! No item is worth the headache and stress.


----------



## BeenBurned

wisconsin said:


> Omg
> I am really worried.
> I just ordered Mikimoto stud earrings AAA  9mm Akita  from them.
> There is supposed to be an original box included but no mention of certificate.
> I trusted them but now so worried that they could be fake.





Kayceedee88 said:


> When in doubt, return! No item is worth the headache and stress.


IMO, that suggestion is sure jumping the gun! 

It sounds like @wisconsin hasn't received the earrings yet and since a "certificate" doesn't prove anything, why not wait till they arrive and have them authenticated? 

For authentic items, boxes and paperwork get lost so the lack of those props doesn't mean an item isn't authentic. And the corollary, since boxes, receipts, paperwork can be faked (or genuine props can be included with fakes), the existence of those items doesn't make fakes authentic. 

It's the details of the earrings that will determine authenticity and if there's no one here on TPF who can judge them, if Wisconsin isn't sure, she can pay about $7.50 to have them professionally authenticated. 

But to question them at this point is unnecessary.


----------



## wisconsin

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, that suggestion is sure jumping the gun!
> 
> It sounds like @wisconsin hasn't received the earrings yet and since a "certificate" doesn't prove anything, why not wait till they arrive and have them authenticated?
> 
> For authentic items, boxes and paperwork get lost so the lack of those props doesn't mean an item isn't authentic. And the corollary, since boxes, receipts, paperwork can be faked (or genuine props can be included with fakes), the existence of those items doesn't make fakes authentic.
> 
> It's the details of the earrings that will determine authenticity and if there's no one here on TPF who can judge them, if Wisconsin isn't sure, she can pay about $7.50 to have them professionally authenticated.
> 
> But to question them at this point is unnecessary.



Thanks so much
Where can I get them authenticated.
7.50 is cheap!!
They should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BeenBurned

wisconsin said:


> Thanks so much
> Where can I get them authenticated.
> 7.50 is cheap!!
> They should arrive tomorrow.


I don't know who does Mikimoto. 

You can try posting in The Jewelry Box on this thread: 
*Authenticate This Jewelry*

They might be able to advise you on which company might do the brand.


----------



## YellowBuggie

BeenBurned said:


> IMO, that suggestion is sure jumping the gun!
> 
> It sounds like @wisconsin hasn't received the earrings yet and since a "certificate" doesn't prove anything, why not wait till they arrive and have them authenticated?
> 
> For authentic items, boxes and paperwork get lost so the lack of those props doesn't mean an item isn't authentic. And the corollary, since boxes, receipts, paperwork can be faked (or genuine props can be included with fakes), the existence of those items doesn't make fakes authentic.
> 
> It's the details of the earrings that will determine authenticity and if there's no one here on TPF who can judge them, if Wisconsin isn't sure, she can pay about $7.50 to have them professionally authenticated.
> 
> But to question them at this point is unnecessary.





wisconsin said:


> Omg
> I am really worried.
> I just ordered Mikimoto stud earrings AAA  9mm Akita  from them.
> There is supposed to be an original box included but no mention of certificate.
> I trusted them but now so worried that they could be fake.



I bought a Chloe Marcie from them in February. It also did not indicate that it had an authentication card, but when I received the bag the authentication card was in the dust bag. My Marcie was real (not just based on the card, those can obviously be faked lol) and I kept it. It could be the same with your earrings as well, but ultimately I agree with other posters and would say get the earings authenticated if you're unsure.


----------



## wisconsin

BeenBurned said:


> I don't know who does Mikimoto.
> 
> You can try posting in The Jewelry Box on this thread:
> *Authenticate This Jewelry*
> 
> They might be able to advise you on which company might do the brand.


Thanks


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I always videotaped myself boxing up the bag at UPS when returning it. I also videotape opening up the box when I receive it.

 They have made several mistakes in sizing, but I have sent back the bags except once, because they refused to ever give any kind of discount even if the bag is described incorrectly or has damage.  I have ordered 58 bags from them per an email I got from them recently, but I think I have returned 10 or 12.  I asked them if my returns were getting excessive and they added up the dollar amount I had spent and said no ha ha ha.  Thankfully I am on a bag ban now,  because hearing that they wanted to charge a $1500 fee for a missing key is scary!



hsim928 said:


> Yes after a week and half of constant follow up requests, they gave me two options to either return the bag to me (when I paid full price of almost $5k and there’s no lock now) or partial refund of $3500 (buy out offer). I did file a chargeback for the first time in my life because this situation is ridiculous.
> 
> I highly suggest you guys to videotape the boxing process so fp cannot say anything later on if an accessory is missing. I feel like there was some shady employee that did this because I return a lot at fp. Lol


----------



## Hann Kg

oh wow - I normally lurk here - this is my first post and reading this about FP is quite concerning.  I have purchased about 10 things from them over 2-3 years.  For some reason I fully trusted Fashionphile.  Yikes I don't think I will take the risk anymore.


----------



## wisconsin

By the way,
I sent the Earrings to Mikimoto.
They were authentic Mikimoto earrings but were advertised as AAA. Mikimoto  evaluated them to be A plus only. I paid more for them then I would have paid if I bought the A+ in the store so I did return them and tell them that. Fashionphile put the earrings back up on the site and sold them again without changing the description


----------



## graceangellu

gettinpurseonal said:


> I  purchased this bag from Fashionphile but to my great disappointment discovered it was fake. I sent detailed photos, complained, and returned it and now they have relisted it! At an even higher price!!
> More detailed photos to come
> View attachment 4296606


i almost bought a fake bag from them!!! do not trust them


----------



## Ashpera786

gettinpurseonal said:


> I  purchased this bag from Fashionphile but to my great disappointment discovered it was fake. I sent detailed photos, complained, and returned it and now they have relisted it! At an even higher price!!
> More detailed photos to come
> View attachment 4296606




There is actually companies out there who buy and replicate designer bags and with great detail . Even when you buy from companies like Nordstrom or department store you can get a fake and I’ll tell you how. People buy actual bags and return replicas because return departments are not trained to spot out real bag from these great fakes. 

Fashion file has been praised by all these youtubers and bloggers but very risky to buy a bag from them especially most people are not trained to spot out a fake . Plus I think most who praised the company is endorsed by them. 

Looks like fashionfile just trying to unload a fake to someone who would not be able to spot it out and that just makes me think they’re not very ethically moral company .


----------



## hsim928

Beware guys. Now if you return a lot, you’ll be on the high return list for fashionphile and they’ll charge you 10% restocking fee without any notification in advance.

Why advertise 30 day free returns then??  They partially refunded me and charged me over $400 when I returned the bag the day after I received it. 

Freaking ridiculous. I’ve sold over 15 bags to FP and I know how much profit they have made by selling the bags I sold to them.. I am officially done with FP. After years of doing business with them, they discreetly charge 10% return restocking fee now. Because of what? Their loss on fedex/ups postage?


----------



## Ashpera786

hsim928 said:


> Beware guys. Now if you return a lot, you’ll be on the high return list for fashionphile and they’ll charge you 10% restocking fee without any notification in advance.
> 
> Why advertise 30 day free returns then??  They partially refunded me and charged me over $400 when I returned the bag the day after I received it.
> 
> Freaking ridiculous. I’ve sold over 15 bags to FP and I know how much profit they have made by selling the bags I sold to them.. I am officially done with FP. After years of doing business with them, they discreetly charge 10% return restocking fee now. Because of what? Their loss on fedex/ups postage?



I will report them to better business bureau or something . If they are advertising something they should honor it. There is no fine print that says you get charged after certain amount of returns . Free return means free return . They are also affiliated with Neiman Marcus . I’m so surprised neiman will be associated with a company that has such a bad customer service and business practice . 

Knowing this I will never buy anything from them


----------



## Bisouxx

Hi guys, I just made my first purchase from Fashionphile and just found this post. Can anyone please help to see if this Chanel Mini Rectangular looks authentic? I also don’t know which collection this is from but the description stated the year was 2019. This will be my first Chanel piece so I don’t know much about the real ones. Thanks!

https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-black-404179


----------



## BeenBurned

Bisouxx said:


> Hi guys, I just made my first purchase from Fashionphile and just found this post. Can anyone please help to see if this Chanel Mini Rectangular looks authentic? I also don’t know which collection this is from but the description stated the year was 2019. This will be my first Chanel piece so I don’t know much about the real ones. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chanel-lambskin-quilted-mini-rectangular-flap-black-404179


Authentication requests are here. Read post 1 on the first page for the format and information they need: 
Authenticate This CHANEL


----------



## muggles

Wow! I think the RealReal has a fake Chloe Faye medium backpack in mint green! From what I can tell the Chloe backpacks didn’t come in mint green, only the replicas did? Am I wrong? I’m just guessing since it doesn’t say any paperwork or dustbag is included and it’s a funky color!


----------



## pursekitten

victoroliveira said:


> I was watching a video from a youtuber complaining about the same thing. She's from Australia and had to even pay duties for her bag and then when she got it, was fake and completely different from the pictures in their website.
> She returned the bag but they didn't refund her duties, which was almost $500 and tried to give her a gift card to spend in the website with the same amount of the duties. LOL! After such a horrible experience i'm not sure if I would like to make another deal with them.


 This is all so scary! I trusted Fashionphile but now I'm not so sure. Thank you for the warnings, all!


----------



## saren

What? It's a news for me. I haven't heard any scandal like that before. Will recheck for sure!
Thanks for alerting though!


----------



## Angielove410

Hi everyone! Hopefully y'all are still following this thread. Just bought a Chloe Lexa from Fashionphile about a week ago: Link https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-calfskin-medium-lexa-shoulder-bag-black-421777
I am inexperienced with Chloe bags, but the leather feels quality as well as the hardware and it looks exactly as pictured in their website. HOWEVER, the inside pocket says made in Italy while the tag that goes with it says made in Spain?? Is this fashionphile putting a different tag by mistake or is this bag a fake altogether? I just can't make sense of the discrepancy. I hope someone can tell me whether I should be concerned. Below are my own pics of the Chloe Lexa I received. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## amstevens714

Angielove410 said:


> Hi everyone! Hopefully y'all are still following this thread. Just bought a Chloe Lexa from Fashionphile about a week ago: Link https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-calfskin-medium-lexa-shoulder-bag-black-421777
> I am inexperienced with Chloe bags, but the leather feels quality as well as the hardware and it looks exactly as pictured in their website. HOWEVER, the inside pocket says made in Italy while the tag that goes with it says made in Spain?? Is this fashionphile putting a different tag by mistake or is this bag a fake altogether? I just can't make sense of the discrepancy. I hope someone can tell me whether I should be concerned. Below are my own pics of the Chloe Lexa I received. Thanks a bunch!
> View attachment 4674357
> View attachment 4674358
> View attachment 4674361
> View attachment 4674359
> View attachment 4674360
> View attachment 4674362



I would never have caught that. Possibly the tag itself was made In Spain. Dust bags always have their own tags. I would have it authenticated for peace of mind. You can try in the authenticate thread for Chloe if there is someone currently helping. If not, you can use a paid service like authenticate4u. That’s who I’ve used for my chloes. Good luck. Lovely bag


----------



## Angielove410

amstevens714 said:


> I would never have caught that. Possibly the tag itself was made In Spain. Dust bags always have their own tags. I would have it authenticated for peace of mind. You can try in the authenticate thread for Chloe if there is someone currently helping. If not, you can use a paid service like authenticate4u. That’s who I’ve used for my chloes. Good luck. Lovely bag



Didn't know that about the dust bags, but I did just post this on the Authenticate thread so we'll see what they say. Will definitely save that authentication website. Thank you!!


----------



## TigerLily07

Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread because of the Chloe Paddington. I am looking at buying the same kind from a consignment store. I've read great reviews about them but this Chloe Paddington that I'm eyeing, I'm not sure if it is really authentic. I had an "oof" moment with the stitching in front. Still, I wanna make sure if this is real. Pics below I got from their online store. Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

TigerLily07 said:


> Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread because of the Chloe Paddington. I am looking at buying the same kind from a consignment store. I've read great reviews about them but this Chloe Paddington that I'm eyeing, I'm not sure if it is really authentic. I had an "oof" moment with the stitching in front. Still, I wanna make sure if this is real. Pics below I got from their online store. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676065
> View attachment 4676068
> View attachment 4676069
> View attachment 4676070


You need to post the pictures here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-374#post-33638843
And you're probably gonna need to ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## Orellia

Angielove410 said:


> Hi everyone! Hopefully y'all are still following this thread. Just bought a Chloe Lexa from Fashionphile about a week ago: Link https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-calfskin-medium-lexa-shoulder-bag-black-421777
> I am inexperienced with Chloe bags, but the leather feels quality as well as the hardware and it looks exactly as pictured in their website. HOWEVER, the inside pocket says made in Italy while the tag that goes with it says made in Spain?? Is this fashionphile putting a different tag by mistake or is this bag a fake altogether? I just can't make sense of the discrepancy. I hope someone can tell me whether I should be concerned. Below are my own pics of the Chloe Lexa I received. Thanks a bunch!



Authenticating it is a good idea because I know that Fashionphile can get their info wrong sometimes - they recently listed a Chloe Faye Day as a "Small" size where the dimensions were clearly a "Mini". I emailed them about it and they fixed the listing. Hopefully it's just a simple typo in your case and not a fake.


----------



## TigerLily07

IntheOcean said:


> You need to post the pictures here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-374#post-33638843
> And you're probably gonna need to ask the seller for more pictures.


Thank you for your reply! I decided not to purchase the bag anymore. I was hesitant to get it because of the photos. ^_^


----------



## gettinpurseonal

TigerLily07 said:


> Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread because of the Chloe Paddington. I am looking at buying the same kind from a consignment store. I've read great reviews about them but this Chloe Paddington that I'm eyeing, I'm not sure if it is really authentic. I had an "oof" moment with the stitching in front. Still, I wanna make sure if this is real. Pics below I got from their online store. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676065
> View attachment 4676068
> View attachment 4676069
> View attachment 4676070


I am the OP of this thread. I will post a couple of photos from the “Authenticate This” thread to indicate just one of the many things to look for in a Paddington. I suggest you post additional questions about other bags or authenticity in their corresponding thread.

FAKE:  note the balls stuffed inside the end of the handle



AUTHENTIC:



Since originally posting this thread, I have encountered further mistakes made by Fashionphile. I received a Hermès Kelly whose flap was tearing off, it had been re-dyed, and the handle was greasy and falling apart, but it was listed in very good condition. I returned it. They currently have a Balenciaga Velo listed as a City. But they have an excellent return policy - free and you get 30 days - so you have plenty of time to decide if the bag is authentic and in suitable condition.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Here is an example of an incorrect listing. This is a Velo but listed as a City.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Deleted. Repetitive reply to old post.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

lovlouisvuitton said:


> If this Thread was moved to the eBay Forum, you are more likely to receive more traffic & replies & Links to Posts from other Members who have been sold a Fake from FP.
> 
> *ETA:* This isn't the first time FP have been caught listing & selling Fakes. It's been ongoing for YEARS & YEARS & across ALL different designer labels including LV. Some of which, have been caught on the ATLV Thread.


Mods, please don’t move the thread I started specifically about my *Chloe* Paddington. This is specifically about how I caught the details of a non-authentic Paddington that Fashionphile was selling.


----------



## Jem131

tatertot said:


> That's terrible! I would post it to their FB page with your pics and ask why they are selling a known fake. It's pretty blatant as well, hard to believe they missed that


This!


----------



## Helen84

Jem131 said:


> This!


Hi, do you have a link to The listing?


----------



## BeenBurned

Helen84 said:


> Hi, do you have a link to The listing?


This thread is from January 2019 so the listing is unlikely to still be active 2 years later.


----------



## laidieSS

For anyone curious I notified them of this pouch - TOTALLY fake. Let's see if they remove it:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-toiletry-pouch-26-770172


----------



## BeenBurned

laidieSS said:


> For anyone curious I notified them of this pouch - TOTALLY fake. Let's see if they remove it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-toiletry-pouch-26-770172


Why do you think it's fake? (I'm not an LV expert but I don't see anything wrong with it.)


----------



## Roie55

BeenBurned said:


> Why do you think it's fake? (I'm not an LV expert but I don't see anything wrong with it.)


I'm not an LV expert either but even i can see the monogram is as crooked as anything


----------



## BeenBurned

Roie55 said:


> I'm not an LV expert either but even i can see the monogram is as crooked as anything


I believe LV made in Spain can be sloppy. 

Perhaps a professional authentication can confirm or deny authenticity.


----------



## laidieSS

BeenBurned said:


> Why do you think it's fake? (I'm not an LV expert but I don't see anything wrong with it.)


LV is famous for perfection - the pattern must be the same all the time.
1. Clearly crooked
2. If you zoom then you can see on the right side that the stitching crossed over different symbols in different places (affirms that it’s crooked). 
3. the bottom has LVs - the tote should have the other symbols not LV again.

Unfortunately I had just sold FASHIONPHILE this same pouch. I hadn’t realized that they had been discontinued (my fault) so I was thinking I could have found mine and pick it back up.


----------



## HeartHermes

Roie55 said:


> I'm not an LV expert either but even i can see the monogram is as crooked as anything


Yeah, I've never seen the LV monogram design running crooked like that. Def looks fake to me.


----------



## 7h5f921

laidieSS said:


> For anyone curious I notified them of this pouch - TOTALLY fake. Let's see if they remove it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-toiletry-pouch-26-770172




OH wow. That pouch is beyond awful. I cannot believe that fashionphile employs ANYONE who would list that. 

Let us know if they remove it. I feel terrible for anyone who buys that. YKES.


----------



## laidieSS

7h5f921 said:


> OH wow. That pouch is beyond awful. I cannot believe that fashionphile employs ANYONE who would list that.
> 
> Let us know if they remove it. I feel terrible for anyone who buys that. YKES.


They wrote to me stating it was a quality control issue, not an authenticity issue.
It was still there as of last night.
Agree it is unfortunate if someone buys it - it is not significantly discounted so unlikely to hit the outlet anytime soon.
I’ve sold TONS of pieces that I have bought first hand, so I don’t doubt they do have legit items. But to let one through that is so obvious, then why couldn’t supers slip through.
Sucks for my wallet but I will only buy new.


----------



## daniellepensa

BeenBurned said:


> I believe LV made in Spain can be sloppy.
> 
> Perhaps a professional authentication can confirm or deny authenticity.



Hi! Any thoughts on this LV bag? Looks real to me.. but I’m no expert.. don’t wanna get scammed



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-empreinte-monogram-giant-double-zip-pochette-creme-bois-de-rose-821557


----------



## Addy

daniellepensa said:


> Hi! Any thoughts on this LV bag? Looks real to me.. but I’m no expert.. don’t wanna get scammed
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-empreinte-monogram-giant-double-zip-pochette-creme-bois-de-rose-821557


Please post in the Authenticate This LV thread in the Shopping section of the LV subform - see link in my signature.


----------



## DesigningStyle

The Toiletry 26 is absolutely AUTHENTIC.  I know this is not the place for authenticity but must speak up!


----------



## VertColSwift

laidieSS said:


> For anyone curious I notified them of this pouch - TOTALLY fake. Let's see if they remove it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-toiletry-pouch-26-770172


This is not a fake. Vuitton quality is not high standards


----------



## its_in_the_bag

May be authentic, but it’s bad quality the print isn’t evenly aligned.  That’s why I try to invest in the leather pieces now.  They are mass producing the canvas pieces and the quality suffers as a result.


----------



## livinginnw

Exactly! I’ve been hearing (and seeing) some of the latest issues with Louis Vuitton QC. With price increases, it’s concerning to say the least. Compared to my vintage 80s items, it’s just not the same.


----------

